# car insurance for young drivers



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

hi,

does anyone know of good insurers for young male drivers. i am 18 and have one years no claims bonus and pass plus, my insurance has come considerably in that year from £2800 to £1600 due to my ncb, however i am thinking about replacing my audi a3 with an audi s3 or honda civic type r. yet it seems that this is not going to happen as they are both 2.olitre turbo engines and insurers dont even want to go ear youngsters with engines like this. i am willing to pay insurance in the region of £2500-3000 but i cannot get quotes anywhere near this target!

does anyone know of any insurers whose prices may be able to compete?

cheers


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate the type r aint turbo, just a 2l v-tec.

try admiral iv got a del sol with thousands put into it and it costs me £900 but when i was 18 it cost £1500 and mine has 200 odd bhp and all parts declared.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm with M+S mate, I have almost three years no claims on a Golf GT TDI 1.9 and my insurance is £480 a year. I'm 20. Give them a try buddy.

Not thought about an Astra VXR? Prices are dropping on them for a used one, my best mates got one and I would have it over an S3 or Civic anyday.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yh m8 honestly the best thing to do is go onto

http://www.gocompare.com/default.aspx?Media=GG003&campaign=google_brand&kw=go+compare+exact

and also

http://www.moneysupermarket.com

and also

http://www.uswitch.com

and

http://www.confused.com

then get the top three off each (you may find that they are either the same or simular) and get the cheapest you can by calling and saying well this company can do it for this can you beat it, you will find all the prices come down slowly (but there is only a few times you can do this and they wont go any lower than that!)

then once you have got the lowest possible price go and try premium choice who i am insured with and they will probabily give it you even cheaper lol!

hope this helps


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

you are looking at cars with class17 insurance group wait till your 21 to get something like a type r. Either that or use direct line and go on one of your rents insurance you still get no claims with them and its cheaper.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

NeilpWest said:


> you are looking at cars with class17 insurance group wait till your 21 to get something like a type r. Either that or use direct line and go on one of your rents insurance you still get no claims with them and its cheaper.


that direct line thing is a rip off really because the no claims you build on a parents insurance is only valid with direct line, then they charge you a premium because they have you trapped


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> Yh m8 honestly the best thing to do is go onto
> 
> http://www.gocompare.com/default.aspx?Media=GG003&campaign=google_brand&kw=go+compare+exact
> 
> ...


cheers mate i've looked at a few sites but can't seem to get below stupid prices like £5600 lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Again i would say that you should wait for a bit longer then m8 as insurance is a bitch

i had to wait til i had my jeep as it was a class 19 i think or something like that and i pay 70 a month and am 22 with 3 or 4 cant remember lol NCB!

Best advice any1 can give is juat wait m8!!!!!!


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

You're just gonna have to suck it up mate. It's expensive because most lads your age will crash a car like that. Good luck and drive safe whatever you do.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

gangst said:


> that direct line thing is a rip off really because the no claims you build on a parents insurance is only valid with direct line, then they charge you a premium because they have you trapped


i have been with direct line for 3yrs now they always seem to be cheapest for me.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, Direct Line were good for me, but I'm with Tesco's now & they seem to be ok.

When I was a young whipper-snapper I was with Norwich Union Direct - they were fairly cheap.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

mate im 22 and have a honda civic type R its about £1000 to insure with 4 years NCB so for an 18 year old i would imagine its gonna be over 2K!

I am with admiral and they are best or tesco do i low budget one!


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

you must be loaded lol when i was 18 i was driving an escort that was older than me and cost £100 lol!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

gangst said:


> hi,
> 
> does anyone know of good insurers for young male drivers. i am 18 and have one years no claims bonus and pass plus, my insurance has come considerably in that year from £2800 to £1600 due to my ncb, however i am thinking about replacing my audi a3 with an audi s3 or honda civic type r. yet it seems that this is not going to happen as they are both 2.olitre turbo engines and insurers dont even want to go ear youngsters with engines like this. i am willing to pay insurance in the region of £2500-3000 but i cannot get quotes anywhere near this target!
> 
> ...


Easy, bide your time, saying that you'd be prepared to pay 3k tops for insurance is ridiculous at your age, unless your a millionaire with more money than sense.

Try a specialist insurer on the honda forum etc, but don't hold your breath mate, at your age you'll be paying thru the nose, and tbh, I think you have more things to spend your money on at your age, 3k per yr could be some savings towards a deposit on a house eventually, cars lose appeal quickly.

If your dead set on having one, and I wouldn't pay 2.5-3k for the privaledge of driving a civic  then go for it, but listen to someone whos a llittle older and maybe a bit wiser


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

listen to five-0 i paid through the ears and have always had the fastest car out my mates and its a cponvertable so thought i was the nuts now i hardly go in it alot of the lads from skool drive there little corsas and what not about with no life . unless you loaded dont spend that on a car


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

If you've got the money for the insurance to be paid outright do it, don't pay installments for it - 20% extra Admiral wanted for ' a credit fee' for monthly installments!


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Mate you will struggle to insure a type r at 18 unless you have years of no claims bonuses which is impossible! Good advice is wait till 21 but being an impatient 18 year old you wont do this (because I couldn't). Type r's are great fun but you will be paying silly money for insurance and bear in mind petrol and tax won't be cheap! Try A plan insurance they were good with my 200sx! When I had my type R I think I had an excess (including young persons compulsory excess) of about £1600! So ask for maximum excess option, that will drop the premiums by loads. Type r pi**es all over an S3.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

dru0111 said:


> Mate you will struggle to insure a type r at 18 unless you have years of no claims bonuses which is impossible! Good advice is wait till 21 but being an impatient 18 year old you wont do this (because I couldn't). Type r's are great fun but you will be paying silly money for insurance and bear in mind petrol and tax won't be cheap! Try A plan insurance they were good with my 200sx! When I had my type R I think I had an excess (including young persons compulsory excess) of about £1600! So ask for maximum excess option, that will drop the premiums by loads. Type r pi**es all over an S3.


cheers for the advice, what companies offer plan insurance. my current insurer quinn direct won't even quote me on the cars! i'll probably just leave it as it will end up being a waste of cash. i dunno though id say that the honda is second to an s3! lol


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

lhaving just cut yet another boy racer out his car i can see why companys charge so much--high risk

tars all with same brush though which is unfortunate-just bite the bullet -pay the money-when you have no claims it makes things much cheaper-my225 tt coupe fully comp now much cheapness-75% no claims


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

gangst said:


> i dunno though id say that the honda is second to an s3! lol


An S3 is too camp.

The company is called 'A Plan' ,they seem pretty good with me! good luck getting insurance mate, its not easy at your age!


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

im 22, drive a BMW330 M Sport Convertible, ins is 1000 smackers, not bad considering its a group 22, iv got 3 years NCB and thats with direct line


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice car Tommo, what do you do?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dru0111 said:


> An S3 is too camp.
> 
> The company is called 'A Plan' ,they seem pretty good with me! good luck getting insurance mate, its not easy at your age!


Im with A-plan, best I could get at time, decent company, specialise in faster motors.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

tommolad said:


> im 22, drive a BMW330 M Sport Convertible, ins is 1000 smackers, not bad considering its a group 22, iv got 3 years NCB and thats with direct line


i thought insurance only went to group 20?!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

i v had high performance cars for the last 10 year, once i used gocompared.com to search the best for me it halfed the prices i d been paying, if you don't find any thing decent on there your not going to, the cars you mention, you age and having no no claims, its not gonna happen mate, be real, you can still get a real nice car, with less power for a cuple of years while your get some no claims under your belt and get a bit older, sorry for putting a damner on things like haha. just facing the facts pal.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

gangst said:


> i thought insurance only went to group 20?!


it does, must a typo, my Suby is group 19, an Evo and M3, RS4 are group20......fvckin group 22 

The gocompare website and confused.com are sh1te IMO - There are a ton of specialist insurers out there but it won't be cheap, there are loads of quick cars you could buy to keep you occupied until you hit 25 and the premiums go down, honestly, unless your loaded its daft spending all that £ on a car, especially insurance.

Like I advised......go on the Honda forum which is full of ENTHUSIASTS! there will be links and threads to help you out and give you advice, but if like anything else, you'll prolly ignore this advice like in my last reply and pay a stupid amount.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

yeah sorry i ment to type group 20 im in the army, lance corporal been in 5 years so the wages are quite good, especially when coupled with a tour or two of afghanistan.

I was also the same at 18 I wanted the fastest car i could afford but you have to realise affording the car is one thing but affording the insurance is another mate. i wouldnt go for an audi, they are slow and boring, same with golfs, imo i test drove a golf gti before i got the beamer and i found it hideously boring and dare i even say slow, and that was the gti turbo! there only 150 brake why dont you look at something like an scooby 2.0 sport, they look the same as the wrx/sti but obviously not as fast but not slow though. would be more healthy on your ins aswell, when i was 18 i was driving a MG ZR, wouldnt reccomend it was fairly nippy but it was brand new and it basically fell to bits, what a pile of sh*t. i went from that to a new astra which i hated from the moment i sat in it, i made the biggest mistake ever buying a car without test driving it, then i went to a toyota celica, 1.8 140 brake, a great car which i would have kept but i got a pay rise and could afford my dream car, my beamer...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

gangst said:


> i thought insurance only went to group 20?!


nah, my lotus was group 21 with elephant. theyre good for young drivers, especially if you live in london. Im young-ish, with no NCB and my insurance from elephant/admiral (theyre the same) is less than half the next nearest quote....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Panthro said:


> nah, my lotus was group 21 with elephant. theyre good for young drivers, especially if you live in london. Im young-ish, with no NCB and my insurance from elephant/admiral (theyre the same) is less than half the next nearest quote....


are you sure about group 21???

An Evo, RS4 and M3 are all extremly desirable and fast cars that attract much interest from ppl with itchy fingers......Im nearly positive it goes to group 20 and thats it.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah, i'm pretty sure it stops at group 20, if you look in the back of any car magazine where it lists insurance griup next to car it only ever goes up to group 20.

maybe insurance companies create further groups as a BMW M3 is a lot less riskier than a Porsche 911 Turbo etc..


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

as warren said.. if its a car your looking at, and can afford it (realistically), get the type r.. i went to the dealer and after i got out of the spaceship i asked where the switch was for the neon lights - that car is all rice..

but in the end mate, it aint turbo, and vtec actually kicks pretty hard.. so if its a racer boy type look your going for, then thats the one to get..

couldn't tell you about insurance as im in another country, however if you put it under your parent's name but you are a frequent driver then the premiums will drop big time.. only problem is you dont get the good rating if you dont crash a few years down the line.

that or get rid of the a3 and buy a 4cyl hatchback / sedan that is going to get you from a to b, with minimal fuel and low insurance premiums.. hit 22 years old and then buy your boy racer car.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Five-O said:


> are you sure about group 21???
> 
> An Evo, RS4 and M3 are all extremly desirable and fast cars that attract much interest from ppl with itchy fingers......Im nearly positive it goes to group 20 and thats it.


yep, I'm very sure! I was discussing at length with elephant only 3 weeks ago why my old elise was group 21, but my new one - an exige, which is much more powerful is only a group 20......


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

insurance groups generally range from groups 1 - 20 and then there is the category of 20+ or it maybe called group 21 with some companies!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Panthro said:


> yep, I'm very sure! I was discussing at length with elephant only 3 weeks ago why my old elise was group 21, but my new one - an exige, which is much more powerful is only a group 20......


lol...can't argue with that then.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

cheers for everyones input. i've had a shop around and it seems its not worth wasting the cash on insurance, and i'm not going for a boy racer look lol. i'm happy with my car atm, just want a bit more perfomrance, but not at the insurance company costs! but i can understand why it is so high, i'd say about 40% of my mates who are all 17/18 have badly smashed up or written off a car!!!

I think i'll just sit back and hopefully rack up some no claims.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Take the dosh you would have spent and stick it in some high risk stocks, if you're lucky you will make a tidy profit, if you don't. Well you were only going to waste it on insurance...


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

mate if u dont mind me askin how the hell can u afford all this at ur age i can only just afford to run a 1.0 saxo lol


----------

